# Windows will not start



## Dheggo91 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi , 
I have a samsung laptop that is about 4 years old and u recently tried to update windows from 8.1 to 10 using the free upgrade available. 
All seemed to go well until the start up (which seemed to be the last part of the update) where it just shows the Samsung logo.
I have tried F8, F2, F4 for start up options/safe mode etc but leads to 'preparing automatic repair' which then leads straight to error box stating:
RecEnv.exe -application error
'The exception of unknown software exception (0xc06d007e) occurred in the application at location 0x00007FFDEEF57788.' 

I have also tried F10 which leaves me with a blank/black screen with no messgae/logo.
It seems windows is completely lost, I'm wondering before I try to get my hands on a samsung windows recovery disk/usb - will the recovery disc/usb work if I can't access any boot up options/safe mode/bios etc?
Sorry for the long message, any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The free upgrade to 10 offer from Microsoft ended on Jul 29 LAST YEAR
so what is recently please


> I have a samsung laptop that is about 4 years old and u recently tried to update windows from 8.1 to 10 using the free upgrade available


----------



## Dheggo91 (Mar 21, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> The free upgrade to 10 offer from Microsoft ended on Jul 29 LAST YEAR
> so what is recently please


Hi Macboatmaster,

Yes this may have been a mistake , I had tried to do the update early 2016, and it was unsuccessful as well, similar situation but I was able to get to boot up options and restore the computer. 
Unfortunately I looked up whether or not the the update was still available in late February 2017, and i found that ''it was still available'' on a Microsoft website, so felt it was trustworthy and went for it. To be honest I didn't read the small print, there was definitely something about only download if you have 'such and such on/for your computer'

Feel like an idiot - but my plan was to completely restore the computer as it was running slow and I said maybe ill try and update windows too......
Thanks for you reply

Dave


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you refer to this
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/accessibility/windows10upgrade

it is as stated only available if you use assistive technology such as for example


> At Texthelp, we know there's a whole world of avid readers and fluent writers out there waiting for the right support. Our assistive learning solutions help people of all ages achieve their potential by understanding, reading, writing and communicating with greater ease and confidence. Our products are great for people with learning difficulties, dyslexia or visual impairments, English Language Learners (ELL) and those learning English as a Second Language (ESL).


and the assistive technology must already be in use

That said it is pointless trying to sort out the error if this is what you were installing, as presumably you are not eligible, otherwise you would not have a course have a doubt

The error can be caused by drivers involved in the install, a corrupted installation or sometimes problems on the hard disk

What OS was on the Samsung when you bought it


----------



## Dheggo91 (Mar 21, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> If you refer to this
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/accessibility/windows10upgrade
> 
> it is as stated only available if you use assistive technology such as for example
> ...


That's exactly what it was.
I think I deserve the broken laptop to be honest. I didn't read what it meant at the time.
Am I snookered now?


----------



## Dheggo91 (Mar 21, 2017)

..Because I was going to do a clean up of laptop I thought there would be no harm in trying and I would be able to a system restore if it failed/needed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So what please is the answer


> What OS was on the Samsung when you bought it


----------



## Dheggo91 (Mar 21, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> So what please is the answer


Sorry did not see that last part, It was windows 8 when i bought it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK there are two ways to go
IF you have nothing on the laptop that you need the easy way is to download from Microsoft a windows 8.1 installation disk
You MUST download the same bit version eg 32 or 64 bit as was on the laptop - normally would expect it to be 64 bit
The same edition eg 8.1 or 8.1 professional and the same language version
If you download the wrong one it will not work

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows8

you will NOT need a licence key as the Samsung having had 8 on it and upgraded to 8.1 is registered on the Microsoft activation servers.

Make the install media on another computer and all being well it will boot the Samsung
If you do not go that route and attempt recovery from the factory recovery of the Samsung you will be back as sold - on 8.

If it will not boot from the install media post back with the FULL model details of the samsung


----------



## Dheggo91 (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks again for your response.
I will try that this evening, just to be clear about; 
'Make the install media on another computer and all being well it will boot the Samsung'...

..I download the correct version onto a different computer, then do I put that onto a usb device and plug it in to my comp before start up? 
Or am i mixing things up?
Thanks again
Dave


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That's correct
You download the tool
choosing as I said the bit, version of 8.1 and language
you then follow directions to make the install media on a usb or dvd if your Samsung has dvd
you then insert the usb and as you presumably booted from the usb install for the 10 you do the same with the 8.1

If it will not boot the computer then as I said post back

As you have posted any way send the full model details as requested


----------



## Dheggo91 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi agaim, sorry for delay the usb I had wasn't large enough, I got a rewritable DVD instead which I successfully burned the windows iso file. (Win8.1 -64 bit-English UK) 
I returned the laptop on so I could open the disc drive and turned it off again.
When I boot the laptop I can hear the DVD loading and trying to do something but still just shows the samsung logo screen.
Is there any special key I should press on start up? Or should it just automatically load it?
Would the same thing happen if I chose the incorrect bit/language? 

Make : Samsung 
Model: Notebook NP270E5G 
Model code: NP270E5G-K01UK
Input:19v
Windows 8
Intel inside

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the usb you had was not large enough how did you get a 10 install on it?

You have to configure the laptop to boot from the dvd this is done either in setup - BIOS - UEFI
or on the one time boot menu which should be displayed on the first screen - press F? for setup and F? for boot menu
Give me chance to have a look at the notebook manual and I will post back -

*
Entering the BIOS Setup

*
1 Turn the computer on.

Immediately press the *F2 *key several times.

2 After a moment, the BIOS setup screen appears.

The items in the BIOS setup may differ depending on the

product.

Then

As an example, the procedures to change the highest boot priority

device to the hard disk drive are described below.

The screen images and terms may differ from actual product

depending on the computer model and driver version.

1 Select the *Boot *menu in the BIOS Setup.

2 Press <*Enter*> on the Boot * device Priority *item.

3 Press the down key (↓) to move to the *SATA CD *item and

press the *F6 *key to move up to the top item.

Boot Menu

[Boot Priority Order]

1. SATA CD : XXXXXXXXXXXX

2. SATA HDD : XXXXXXXXXXXX

3. USB CD : N/A

4. USB FDD : N/A

5. USB HDD : N/A

6. NETWORK : N/A

4 Press the *F10 *key to save the settings and exit Setup.

IF YOU CANNOT get to BIOS setup by tapping F2 immediately the computer powers on then try disconnecting battery and power. Hold down power button for a full 20 secs. Reconnect power only and try again


----------



## Dheggo91 (Mar 21, 2017)

I didnt use a usb for windows 10. 
Just that Microsoft link that you correctly found that was for assistive technology.
So I just downloaded/installed from that directly. Which then restarted and left it as it is now. 

The issue is there are no options on boot up, none of F functions give me options.. F2 /F4/F8 'preparing to repair' which leads to the error box and other functions(F10) leave me with complete blank screen.
Your a gentleman, thanks so much.

No panic


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As per my last para on my previous post


----------



## Dheggo91 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry didn't see, 
I have now tried that and F2 gave me a slightly different response than 'preparing auto repair'
It now said 'please wait...' but unfortunately it did the same thing in the end and gave me the same error box.
No options given still.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

try again on shutting down and then press power and immediately press F4
have your finger ready on F4 key


----------



## Dheggo91 (Mar 21, 2017)

Unfortunately just gives a blank screen
Like it did before.
Is there anything that should happen after pressing the power button for 20 secs while the battery & power is out?
I heald it for definitely 20 at least.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Not that you would see - it simply resets to try and escape the loop
To answer your earlier question which I forgot to deal with
Could the wrong version of 10 have caused this - UNLIKELY I think
The error is - recovery environment application error and then somewhere there is a software error - which as I said could be a driver or a disk error


> The error can be caused by drivers involved in the install, a corrupted installation or sometimes problems on the hard disk


If there were no problems on the Samsung before this apart from the earlier failure of the update I suspect a third party driver
It is not unknown for 3rd party AV programs to cause such errors and certainly system, booster software of the make it go faster variety is often responsible

I suspect the only way forward is to take out the hard drive and having searched - I think on that model of Samsung it is a major dismantling job rather than merely a panel on the base.

*On power up at the Samsung logo try the Esc Key
I have just read that this is the boot options screen - I think it applies to yours but I am not sure*


----------



## Dheggo91 (Mar 21, 2017)

Starting to think the dismantle is the way forward, just tried ESC button on start up after holding power off for 20secs again while dicomeected and unfortunately error box once again.

I will maybe take it to a repair shop who can maybe try dismantle and see how it goes! 
Thanks again for all your help And patience. 

Enjoy the match tonight!! 
Big game! COYBIG


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
I have read that that Samsung and similar models of Samsung have a problem of this nature, whereby after an attempted OS update which fails, the access to any F key for boot options or BIOS/UEFI setup are locked out.
It is reported that this occurs when the OS upgrade is attempted without updating the BIOS/UEFI firmware - before trying the upgrade


> You are absolutely correct that this type of semi-bricking occurs frequently, sometimes (but not always) caused by the BIOS not being updated when installing Win8.1. The NVRAM/CMOS data becomes corrupted, which prevents users from pressing F2 to enter BIOS and can cause a Windows boot loop


It is also reported that Samsung are well aware of the problem but how true this is I do not know
One of the many posts on the subject can be found here
http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/how-to-unbrick-samsung-laptop-after-win-8-1-upgrade.762238/

you will find many similar on a web search
My best wishes for it and I am sorry that I could not solve it for you , if indeed it is fixable without resorting to the procedure described on the link


----------

